# Welding tank regulators for co2



## shikari

Has anyone tried using the regulators for welding tanks for co2 in aquariums,the reason I ask is because I can get one very cheap and was wondering if it could be adapted for aquariums.I would appericiate any help.
Thanks


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist

Hi shikari,

A welding regulator may or may not work. If it is a "pressure regulator" it is fine. If it is a "flow regulator" I would recommend that you keep looking.


----------



## davemonkey

If you really wanted to go that route, your better with a 2-stage, and one that has NOT been used with any gas other than CO2 or Oxygen (you wouldn't want any Acetylene residue getting into your aqaurium). Some of them can be converted over by changing out the nipple, but some can't. The Victor Two-Stage 250 series are an example of some good ones.

I'm going to forward you a PM I recieved from Left C on this very subject...


----------



## shikari

I just found these listed as pressure refulators.
Harris Model 601-15-200 Acetylene Regulator


----------



## Left C

You shouldn't use acetylene regulators as Dave mentioned. Inert gas, some O2, and air regulators are commonly and easily used for CO2 with just a nut and nipple change to a CGA-320. Regulators that have stainless steel diaphragms are great for the conversion.

You want to make sure that the regulator's pressure range is in our range too. The high pressure gauge may read from 0 to 3000 psi or 0 to 4000 psi. The low pressure gauge can range from 0 to 30 psi up to 0 to 200 psi. Pressures higher than this are for very large aquariums.

Here is an older regulator build that Rex wrote. It will show you how simple it is to build one. I can do it and I'm not a mechanic.
http://www.rexgrigg.com/regulator.htm


----------



## TAB

Something else to think about, most welding regulators do not have a very fine adjustment.


----------



## majstor76

On my first co2 setup i had one co2 regulator










Its Messer, EU welding co2 one stage regulator and it worked preety well.
I hadnt needle valve, all regulation was done with that big black bottom knob and it was possible to have even 1 bubble per 10-20 sec.
Now i have beer regulator + swagelok.
Generally i recommend to go for beer regulator which are designed for lower pressures. My regulator have about 60 psi working pressure and that Messer had about 220 psi.

Beer regulators can be found in US for 40$, now it depends how cheap is that welding regulator


----------



## bosmahe1

TAB said:


> Something else to think about, most welding regulators do not have a very fine adjustment.


That's what a metering valve is for. :slywink:

Here's my Ebay special.


__
https://flic.kr/p/4379697140

I won two regulators like that for $45.00 about a year ago. Unfortunately, it's getting harder to find bargains like that. I just keep the second as a spare just incase, I blow a diaphragm or something but, that's kind of unlikely in our application.


----------



## Gramazing

I just saw this one on Ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/WELDIT-TWO-STAG...ultDomain_0&hash=item19be73bfb2#ht_733wt_1120

So you guys are saying a beer keg one will do the job? There's a lot on Ebay and they're pretty cheap. I would think the usage pattern for a beer keg is different to that of an aquarium, unless you're always drinking :twitch: not that that may matter of course.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Left C said:


> You shouldn't use acetylene regulators as Dave mentioned. Inert gas, some O2, and air regulators are commonly and easily used for CO2 with just a nut and nipple change to a CGA-320. Regulators that have stainless steel diaphragms are great for the conversion.
> 
> You want to make sure that the regulator's pressure range is in our range too. The high pressure gauge may read from 0 to 3000 psi or 0 to 4000 psi. The low pressure gauge can range from 0 to 30 psi up to 0 to 200 psi. Pressures higher than this are for very large aquariums.
> 
> Here is an older regulator build that Rex wrote. It will show you how simple it is to build one. I can do it and I'm not a mechanic.
> http://www.rexgrigg.com/regulator.htm


Hi Left C,

If the delivery range is between 5 to 125 psi can we use it for our application ?


----------



## Left C

barbarossa4122 said:


> Hi Left C,
> 
> If the delivery range is between 5 to 125 psi can we use it for our application ?


What you are really seeing is a regulator with a 0 to 200 psi working pressure gauge. The 0 to 125 is really psig and not psi.

1 psig = 14.7 psi or approximately 15 psi which is 1 ATM (one atmosphere)

So, the range 5 to 125 psig is 20 to 145 in psi terms.

Many of the regulators come in 0 to 30, 0 to 60, 0 to 100 and 0 to 200 psi ranges. All of these will work for our use.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Left C said:


> What you are really seeing is a regulator with a 0 to 200 psi working pressure gauge. The 0 to 125 is really psig and not psi.
> 
> 1 psig = 14.7 psi or approximately 15 psi which is 1 ATM (one atmosphere)
> 
> So, the range 5 to 125 psig is 20 to 145 in psi terms.
> 
> Many of the regulators come in 0 to 30, 0 to 60, 0 to 100 and 0 to 200 psi ranges. All of these will work for our use.


Then the Victor VTS 453 B -320 I just bought is not good since the psig is 5 - 125 according to http://jandrweldingsupply.com/store/Victor/Menu.html. The site also lists the Victor VTS253B-320 at 2-40 psig. I am all confused now.


----------



## Left C

barbarossa4122 said:


> Then the Victor VTS 453 B -320 I just bought is not good since the psig is 5 - 125 according to http://jandrweldingsupply.com/store/Victor/Menu.html. The site also lists the Victor VTS253B-320 at 2-40 psig. I am all confused now.


I can tell. You aren't reading it correctly. 

It's like I told you on another forum about that regulator. Your model is the "B" model. J&R regulators only lists the "D" model for CO2 use. You need to look at the specs for the "B" model, not the "D" model. The "B" model is rare and it is very good for our use. It has a 0 to 60 psi working pressure gauge. It works at 2 to 40 psig or 17 to 55 psi.

Victor does a good job in that they have "A", "B", "C", "D", "E", etc models of regulators. All "A" models work in the same pressure range as do the others.
A model - 0 to 15 psig, 0 to 30 psi gauge
B model - 2 to 40 psig, 0 to 60 psi gauge
C model - 2 to 60 psig, 0 to 100 psi gauge
D model - 5 to 125 psig, 0 to 200 psi gauge
E model - 10 to 200 psig, and so forth up to the "K" models.

Some of Victor specialty regulators' models are listed by a number instead of a letter. They are "15", "40", "60", "125" and "200" models that follow the same guidelines. The pressure range of the "15" model is the same as the "A" model and so forth.

BTY, the regulator in my avatar is the "D" model with its 5 to 125 psig working pressure.

Check out page 4 of this Victor catalog. It has the part numbers decoded: http://www.thermadyne.com/IM_Uploads/Literature/lit_476_65-2007.pdf

Page 10 lists the VTS450 models.


----------



## barbarossa4122

Left C said:


> I can tell. You aren't reading it correctly.
> 
> It's like I told you on another forum about that regulator. Your model is the "B" model. J&R regulators only lists the "D" model for CO2 use. You need to look at the specs for the "B" model, not the "D" model. The "B" model is rare and it is very good for our use. It has a 0 to 60 psi working pressure gauge. It works at 2 to 40 psig or 17 to 55 psi.
> 
> Victor does a good job in that they have "A", "B", "C", "D", "E", etc models of regulators. All "A" models work in the same pressure range as do the others.
> A model - 0 to 15 psig, 0 to 30 psi gauge
> B model - 2 to 40 psig, 0 to 60 psi gauge
> C model - 2 to 60 psig, 0 to 100 psi gauge
> D model - 5 to 125 psig, 0 to 200 psi gauge
> E model - 10 to 200 psig, and so forth up to the "K" models.
> 
> Some of Victor specialty regulators' models are listed by a number instead of a letter. They are "15", "40", "60", "125" and "200" models that follow the same guidelines. The pressure range of the "15" model is the same as the "A" model and so forth.
> 
> BTY, the regulator in my avatar is the "D" model with its 5 to 125 psig working pressure.
> 
> Check out page 4 of this Victor catalog. It has the part numbers decoded: http://www.thermadyne.com/IM_Uploads/Literature/lit_476_65-2007.pdf
> 
> Page 10 lists the VTS450 models.


You are a treasure Left C. Thank you very, very much and ignore my recent pm please.


----------



## Louis sham

The ZISS CO2 argon *regulator* is another best *MIG welding regulator* that is a professional choice when it comes to *MIG* and TIG *welding*. This *regulator* is an idle one for controlling and reducing the pressure levels.








3M Speedglas 9100V Welding Helmet Review 2021 - Pros & Cons


Everyone needs perfect welding helmet so here is the 3M Speedglas 9100V Welding Helmet and it is one of the most selling helmet.




bestweldinghelmet.net


----------



## imported_John

At the place I go to get my CO2, I asked the CO2 distributor about using welding regulators. I was told they don't have any that would fit my needs.


----------



## naeempushia

imported_John said:


> At the place I go to get my CO2, I asked the CO2 distributor about using welding regulators. I was told they don't have any that would fit my needs.



There are several types of regulators available, such as gauges, single gauges, and dual gauges. Dual gauge regulators are slightly more expensive if you want to see how much gas is in your tank and adjust the flow rate depending on the gas type. I have found this information very helpful regarding welding regulators. Read More Here

10 best welding helmet reviews - auto-darkening (2022)


----------

